# How to install Firefox 3 in Mandriva 2008



## Sathish (Jun 29, 2008)

I have used Firefox 2.0.14 that came as a part of Mandriva 2008 install CD. 
But now that FF3 is out, I would like to install it...

But i could not find *.rpm package for Firefox 3. ..

Is there any easyway to install Firefox 3 in Mandriva 2008


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 29, 2008)

Mandriva (with many other distros) might take some time in pushing individual Firefox 3 packages. Till then why don't you use the official tar package from mozilla?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 29, 2008)

*rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=Firefox+3&submit=Search+... download from here , Mandriva packages are listed at the top .. Select the architecture and you are done


----------



## Sathish (Jun 29, 2008)

ok.. how to install tar packages in Mandriva 2008


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 29, 2008)

Read the comment above yours  Also you can compile .tar.gz pack in any Linux by

```
cd /path/to/extracted/folder
./configure
make
su make install
```


----------



## Sathish (Jun 29, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> *rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=Firefox+3&submit=Search+... download from here , Mandriva packages are listed at the top .. Select the architecture and you are done



installation failed...with the following  errror..

"Some requested pacakages cannto be installed 
due to unsatisfied liffirefox3"


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

You could Try this out or otherwise wait for other opinions for some people on mandriva.


----------



## Pat (Jun 29, 2008)

Dont want to start a distro-war but this is prolly one of the reasons why I always advice newbies to start with Ubuntu.Peace


----------



## vista__n00b (Jun 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> ok.. how to install tar packages in Mandriva 2008


For Firefox 3, you don't have to do anything. Just download the package from www.getfirefox.com and extract it. Do it like you would do with a zip file or rar file. Once you have a folder named Firefox...go in it and execute the firefox script in there.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

vista__n00b said:


> For Firefox 3, you don't have to do anything. Just download the package from www.getfirefox.com and extract it. Do it like you would do with a zip file or rar file. Once you have a folder named Firefox...go in it and execute the firefox script in there.



im now running firefox 3 as you said....(found in linuxforum.org)

but how to install properly in Mandriva 2008... (i.e..running from start menu)


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 30, 2008)

^^Change command for firefox in startmenu and desktop to the full path of firefox 3 in extracted folder by editing properties of the shortcut(at desktop and startmenu)


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> im now running firefox 3 as you said....(found in linuxforum.org)
> 
> but how to install properly in Mandriva 2008... (i.e..running from start menu)



Firefox don't overwirte its files  so to install it properly 1'st remove the older FF 2.0.0.13 from Add/Remove then install  To Add to Favorite Right click the icon and Select Add to fav.

Regards


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

thanx guys.. i done...

lastly, i have a doubt...why did mozhilla not release  .rpm installation package files to install firefox.. ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 30, 2008)

Donno but Opera has the best package database.. Has distro specifics .debs and .rpms


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

thankyou for ur information..


----------



## Pat (Jun 30, 2008)

Betruger said:


> im now running firefox 3 as you said....(found in linuxforum.org)
> 
> but how to install properly in Mandriva 2008... (i.e..running from start menu)



Are the plugins working with this method ? I wouldnt think so..


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

Pat said:


> Are the plugins working with this method ? I wouldnt think so..



you r right man.. 
it did not detect any plugin even i installed flash and other plugins twice..


that is the reason why i am asking ""how to install Firefox3 "properly"...."


----------

